# 1977 Dasher Build....Im bringing it back.



## Chimpy2330 (Sep 6, 2003)

So its been a long time, but I have been hesitant to post up..... Well im buiding the 77 Dasher. Swapping the motor and running 16v Carbs, With a Fox 5spd tranny. The interior is all getting redone as well, car has been resprayed and also have done some modifications to the outside, Made it all a smoother look. Ill be posting up picks of the build as much as I can. Latest update on the car, the rear hatch had rust build it from the inside so, I found one in Idaho and getting it shipped to me. Also I have been running into some issues about a transmission I acquired its a 2BR off of a fox I have been told its a 5 Speed, the only issue i have is if it will fit without modification... Also if anyone knows THEBRIT i need to get some pointers about the Carb set up and the distributor. Here are some old pics and here are two new ones, it sits this way because im taking off surface rust. 

Front seats are GTI Recaros 
Rear Same Seats are waiting to go to upholstery 
Wheels Are BBS from E30 Bmw 
Suspension I think rear are mk1 jetta and spings off of a Volvo I cant remember 
Front just had to Do new inserts and Springs are off a Audi not sure ill have to check. 
Rear breaks are Disc upgrades off of Sirocco Mk1 gotta also check.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

DAmn that is a fine specimen! I am old school and do not dig the tires stretched onto rims too big but still damn nice looking wagon:beer:


----------



## tesg (Mar 23, 2008)

LOVE the color. I used to have a yellow '75. With fake wood paneling.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

My second car was 2 door hatch.76 dasher. 
nice wagon:snowcool:


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

:thumbup: Sweet lookin' wagon... my favorite body style of the B1s ('course I haven't owned a coupe... yet) Like the gold BBS-look rims best, personally, but they sure are a b***h to clean! 

"*2BR*" is not a VW Fox trans code I've seen listed. Here's Adam's listing http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/mod/transmission-swap-specs.html 

The work to install a 5-speed is mostly hammer thump-bump on the tunnel to avoid contact with trans & linkage (unless one really enjoys buzzing & vibrations while driving; BTDT). Early Dashers/Audi Foxes had somewhat narrower tunnels than later B1s IIRC, but swap is still do-able. May have to mod top of tunnel under console(?). Might have to work with rear trans mount attachments; early Dashers/Audi Foxes had a big rubber donut-like mount around rear of trans, but later ones had mount on the side. 

Goes without saying... you'd want to use all the later shift linkage, etc. for the 5-speed. It's definitely a worthwhile swap IMHO; depending on ratios & really makes highway cruising a lot more calm (75mph = only 2600rpm in 5th gear, using the Quantum "5M" trans in my Dasher wagon). 

Keep up the good work. 

J.R. 
SoCal


----------



## Chimpy2330 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Update on the Dasher*

So a lot of progress has been made on the dasher.... Lots of rust killing and now just waiting on a welder to come in and weld the floor board, had some rust and had to cut out the area. Bought some bullet and started the process. 

First I took the fenders off, Made sure to clear out the firewall on the top side by the rain tray. Found out that the entire area was looking orange .
Then started to Sandblast the area.... Let me tell you its no fun to get sand in your hair, in a humid nasty condition like MIAMI. 
So for some odd reason...The next day we check the car and the Ignition coil exploded, dont know why. But it got hot and burned, it popped like a soda can being dropped from a second floor. All in all it got replaced and all is well.
Then on the same day we check the RAD. and it blew out, and the water broke lmao.:banghead: Had to order a new one....SO DAMN PRICEY!

The hatch is giving me problems.... Rusted inside and out. But i tracked on down from IDAHO. Got for dirt cheap, except i had to shop for a freight forwarding company to ship it to me here, ITS NOT CHEAP at all.... But its on the works to get this hatch in and replace the old one.:beer:

Oh so i needed to change out the Shifter link bushings....ONLY ISSUE i cant seem to align it well... Anyone have experience in this? I have all new bushings in, but i cant seem to catch reverse well.


here are some pics, let me know what you all think. 

Fire Wall

Front View 

Divers Side

Driver floor panel

Driver Floor Panel

Driver side Quarter after sand blasting and rust Bullet

Driver Side and Rear passenger

Firewall/ Raintray after Sand Blast and rust bullet

All together and running :laugh::beer:


----------



## wolfsburg1977 (Jul 7, 2012)

*shift problems*

on the VW jetta rabbit golfs there is a ball that aligns the shifter linkage and the trans... there are two sizes one for 5 sp and one for 4 speed. 

if you swapped trans you may need the other ball. 
There is also a linkage adjusting plate that you can get. might be a last resort... again the trans setup is totally different on the fox dasher audi arrangement but in concept this is the right track. 

on my jetta my ball was missing (rubbed right off). 

this is what it should look like http://www.partsplaceinc.com/produc...rd=VW+Rabbit+Relay+Lever+171-711-163&sku=2402

NOTE there are two sizes the smaller one is for the 4 speed


----------



## wolfsburg1977 (Jul 7, 2012)

there is a better image of the shifters and there relative sizes on page n61 of the partsplace catalog N 2005 if you call them they may be able to refer to that ... 
the part numbers are SN02402 (4 speed smaller one) and SN02403 (5 speed bigger one) again these are for 


the more i think about it the more confused i am getting as these are concepts for the rabbit jetta scirocco and i am not sure they translate to the fox


----------



## Chimpy2330 (Sep 6, 2003)

*interesting....*

ima have to take a look at it on tuesday when i get the chance to get under the car.


----------



## rabbit_rot (Apr 20, 2003)

Just sold my green 77 to my dad, looking good:thumbup:


----------



## Jon_m (Sep 29, 2010)

love this :thumbup:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah so just gotta ask
where do you find those sleepy headlamp covers?
i love em...wondering if they work on a mk1 rabbit











looks like fun thanks for info


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Aren't they Beetle eyelids?


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

Haha I was just thinking the same thing about the headlights, those would be awesome on a rabbit. 

Love the dasher man! Keep up the good work! So clean and love that paint color. Think I might have decided on a new color for my rabbit in the future ;-) either this or a nice green.


----------



## Chimpy2330 (Sep 6, 2003)

At the moment I'm on a wait for pistons from JE :-/ still gotta weld the floor and then find a freight company to get my rear hatch from Idaho to Florida anyone know of any company?


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Love the Dasher, the color and the rack.:thumbup: Is that a type III squareback rack?

I have the same year Dasher wagon in tan. I've been meaning to post pics of it. I'll post some tonight.


----------

